# Duncan Africa



## sivs

I got this page forwarded to me and I think what Jay is doing is really cool.

www.duncanafrica.com

I've never heard of Duncan's before, but supposidly he makes high end acoustics on the west coast. He's got a real heart for erradicating poverty, so he's gone and lived in Uganda and opened a school there where trained Ugandan's hand build them, then sells them in Canada (and probably elsewhere with time). They locally source some of the wood and do some quality control and setup this side of the border... or continent. There's some good info on the website, check it out!

I also think it's one of the best headstock/logo's I've seen... at least for my tastes. 









Two worthwhile things if you ask me... handmade acoustic guitars and helping people get out of poverty!


----------



## Skndstry

Cool. Thanks for bringing that to our attention. I wonder how they sound. Does anybody own one?


----------



## sivs

Skndstry said:


> Cool. Thanks for bringing that to our attention. I wonder how they sound. Does anybody own one?


I think I'm going to order one soon. There's a $500 down and then a 6 month wait for them to be finished. I suspect they're great guitars for what you pay for them, and I know that Jay has helped them source some unique local woods that haven't been used in guitar building much (if at all) before. You can do the typical rosewood/maple/spruce/cedar thing, but they've got some other options too. I'll let you know when I get my hands on one!


----------



## Skndstry

That's be great. I just took delivery of a new Garrison G50 yesterday, but when I'm in the market again, it might be for something unique like this, so I'll be curious if you do pull the trigger to hear what you think of it. 

Cheers.


----------



## sivs

I'm going to go ahead and order one. I've been emailing Jay back and forth and we're discussing tonewoods, but I've got my name on the list and am sending off the deposit. I'll keep you updated as to what I choose and how the progress is coming!


----------



## BoldAsLove

thanks sivs, please keep us updated! are you getting a dread or an OM?

maybe jay can provide you with pics of the guitar being made! it would be cool to have stuff from the local luthiers - kind of like a christian children's fund type thing except with guitars!


----------



## sivs

Yeah, I'll be sure to keep this updated! Jay and I have been swapping emails about tone woods... debating tops (sitka, englemann or cedar) and backs and sides (rosewood, curly maple, Nkahlati, and Mugavu... the last two being locally sourced African woods). 

I'll see if I can convince him to get me some pictures along the way, or at least some pictures of other guitars they've done.

What I like most about this is that it's not just aid - there's no one asking for money to just be donated to support starving kids. Don't get me wrong - I think that's important, but I also think that what this is doing is opening a way for trade. In 6 years (or less), they won't need any donations or support at all and they'll have helped get rid of poverty in an African community through the works of their own hands.


----------



## sivs

Jay sent me some pictures of guitars they're working on now as a reference point. I'm still debating woods... I don't think I'm going to do curly maple... I love rosewood, but I want to hear what Jay says about Nkahlati because they have yet to finish a guitar with it. He says this about it:

nkahlati has a bright tap tone, bright like ebony almost. its grain is like rosewood, but is not oily like rosewood. so i'm hoping its going to have some punch to it, but you never know

Mugavu is also an option, here's how Jay describes it:

'dry' - very concise, not overbearing, beautiful in their own way - they fit into the mix in a way that doesn't interfere with the other instruments.

Either way, here are some pictures. The white ones are maple, dark ones are rosewood, and the middlish ones are all Mugavu, which has some variation much like koa.









The one in the middle back here is also mugavu, it becomes much more pronounced when it's lacquered.

















Suggestions for tone woods? I won't take them too seriously, but I always like to hear what people think...


----------



## sivs

No suggestions for tonewoods? Common, I'm sure someone's got an opinion...

I just got an email from Jay - they're doing an open house which unfortunately I can't make it to, but I thought I'd post the info (and picture) here for anyone who's interested. Anyone close to Surrey, BC might want to check this out... I would be there if it wasn't a 13 hour drive.. and even then, it's still tempting. Here's the info from Jay:

Open to the public on Friday September 25 from 1 - 5pm, and Saturday 1 - 6pm. The warehouse is located a few blocks off Hwy #1 in the Port Kells area near Walnut Grove. We are in the corner unit, #105 at 9775-188th St.

We will have a number of guitars in different styles, wood combinations and trim levels for folks to look at and try out. We hope to have t-shirts for sale, and there will be munchies & coffee as well. People often show up with their family and friends and some stay for hours looking and playing and trying to make up their mind! 

And here's the picture of some guitars:










Check it out and maybe get yourself on the list!


----------



## Big White Tele

That really is a great story. Fantastic concept, and something that I could sure support. Thanks for the info!!


----------



## sivs

No problem, I'm glad there are other people who can get excited about this kind of thing too!


----------



## Mike MacLeod

I admit it. I am intrigued. Some more investigation is required.

Hmmmm.


----------



## sivs

Mike - if nothing else, I'll let you play mine when I get it in 6 months...

I've been talking to Jay about coming out to Lethbridge or Calgary with some guitars. I've got a friend who's currently in London (ON) who ordered one the same time I did, though he may be moving to Edmonton.


----------



## Mooh

Thanks for this link! Very cool. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Ship of fools

*Any lower mainlanders, want to go*

I will be attending on Sept.26 any of you lower mainlanders want to make a gathering happen with Pictures on the forum later, you might not be able to afford to buy one but I am sure that bodies present will make a difference to this cause and then you'll get to see hand builts ( guitar porn ) and meet soem folks from the forum, so if you can spare a few hours on that Saturday and are interested in meeting other forum members, nows your chance, let me know, this could be fun.Ship..............and help support a good cause:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## the-patient

sivs said:


> Mike - if nothing else, I'll let you play mine when I get it in 6 months...
> 
> I've been talking to Jay about coming out to Lethbridge or Calgary with some guitars. I've got a friend who's currently in London (ON) who ordered one the same time I did, though he may be moving to Edmonton.


If he's still in London when it comes in, I'd sure love to hear it!


----------



## Ship of fools

*What the*

What no one from the lower mainland wants to go to the show and check out some handbuilts, what happened to everyone out here you all move to back east or something?kqoct the Ship has left the building, ......dang I know if they had this opportunity back east you would see all sorts of hands wanting to get together


----------



## sivs

I'll keep everyone updated on the builds and see if I can get a tast for people in Alberta and maybe even in Ontario, depending on where my friend's lands.

Ship's right... a afternoon of hanging out with a worldclass builder and playing some sweet instruments.. there have to be more people here who would call that a sucessful day!


----------



## Ship of fools

*Well I'll try once more*

Anybody from the lower mainland want to meet up and check out some cool looking guitars and have your photo taken and reviewed on this forum.
Hello anybody on the Westcoast out there, hello, hello, crappers now I am feeling really all alone, what sigiifa happened to all of our acoustic players, well I am going, so if you would like to meet up or if your on the way and need a ride give me PM and lets at least support with a show of players for a worthy cause and a chance to meet.Ship of Fools :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## sivs

Another picture I got from Jay of the instruments that'll be there on Friday and Saturday... someone go and tell me about wood cominations so they can help me pick!


----------



## canadian tyler

*Ship,*

I was away and didn't see this thread until now, let me know when and where you are going. My sats are pretty busy but I'd be interested in seeing those guitars.


----------



## Ship of fools

*Hey sivs*

Looks like canadian tyler and I will be meeting up there and taking notes and live pictures and will get you some reviews of the sound and wood combinations. Its to bad we couldn't find more to come and make a day of it and get some group photo's, but I am guessing that there are only 2 acoustic players on the west side of canada ( its a challenge ) I thought we had a whole bunch of us, but only tyler has contacted me to meet up, but 1 is better then none. And I do look forward to meeting him.Ship


----------



## the-patient

I'm really excited about these guitars. I just looked at the price lists and they just became a lot more attractive!

How would these guitars compare to say, a Larivee OM-03? (The selah model of course)

This is a really great cause too, and I LOVE the headstock logo.


----------



## Ship of fools

*Sorry to say*

The Ship didn't make it. died on the way there, stupid car ( my friends ) should have taken mine 3 hour wait for my son in law to pick me up.Looks as if it wasn't meant to be this time.Ship


----------



## the-patient

Nooo!

I was so excited to hear some hands on info


----------



## sivs

Ahh... that's too bad ship! Ah well, better luck next time I guess... I think Jay does one of these a few times a year, or this wasn't the first one at least. Did Canadian Tyler still make it out?


----------



## stoptail

That is really refreshing , seeing someone putting others first , it is definitely a great story , lets hope people support this endeavor .


----------



## sivs

So Jay just got a bunch of new guitars in, including one that might be mine... I'm still waiting on pictures of the Mugavu OM, but in the mean time here are some others if people are interested...

Tobacco Burst Dreadnaught - Maple/Spruce
















A dreadnaught which I believe is going to a friend of mine made out of Nkahlati and spruce


----------



## sivs

Nice wood bound fretboard!


----------



## Guitarsam

*Here's a recording of my Duncan Africa*

Hi,

Just found this thread....here's recording of my #17 Duncan Africa with spruce and EI back and sides, i also started a link on the Larrivee forum about Duncan Africa a few months back...


http://www.f3music.com/info-2150.html

Pics of this guitar 
http://www.pbase.com/sams_photos/image/115458786

Thread on my duncan africa guitar which i compared to my Larrivee OM19

http://www.larriveeforum.c/smf/index.php?topic=27894.0

You can't go wrong with one of these guitars specially at the price they're being sold for right now. I think they're worth much more than their asking price in tone, playability, build. Of course, their purpose for being is worth much more than the quality you get with one of them. In the end, if they didn't have the quality they have, no one would buy so the guitars still have to sell on they're on merit.

sam


----------



## sivs

I'm waiting for my Mugavu Selah (OM)... should be here in a bit more than a week!


----------



## Guitarsam

*December open house invite this weekend*

Another open house at Duncan Africa this weekend.

We are having an Open House at our warehouse and we want to invite you.
Get together with your friends for a while and explore the new offerings from DA.

Friday, December 11th, 1:00 pm – 6:00 pm
Saturday December 12th, 10:00 am – 4:00 pm

We have a brand new shipment of guitars from Africa. There are guitars available for purchase as well as several guitars for show which include both spruce and cedar tops, sunbursts, and unique african woods. We are having great success with both local woods, Nkahlati and Mugavu. 

A gift card can be issued for anyone who wishes to order a guitar as a Christmas gift.

Deposits are $500. Currently the waiting time is on average 2- 4 months but occasionally shorter.

We've created a small room behind the showroom for those who want a chance to hear the guitars in a more intimate setting.


Please join us for some delicious African coffee, Christmas baking and hang out with the DA group.

DuncanAfrica T-Shirts for sale too. At only $20 they make great stocking stuffers for your favorite guitarists.



Please forward to all of your friends.



Jay Duncan - Founder & Luthier
DuncanAfrica Society
105 - 9775 188th Street
Surrey, BC Canada, V4N 3N2
778-858-6064

[email protected]
www.duncanafrica.com


----------



## Ship of fools

*I am hoping to get out there*

Hope to see you guys again tomorrow, maybe get a chance to try out some more guitars.Ship


----------



## the-patient

Any news?

So curious


----------



## sivs

I guess I never filled everyone in! I'll see if I can get a thread up this week with lots of details and pictures - needless to say, I've had my Mugavu OM for a month or so now and I just love it. Really great sounding guitar, well built with great feel, and the cause is right! Here's a pic to hold you over until I get up a better review...


----------



## the-patient

EDIT: sorry, i've just remembered how to read! I look forward to your post next week!

That's really beautiful man.

I saw the disclaimer saying "these are students, we are not responsible for finish abnomalities etc.."

did you notice anything glaringly bad? I'm always afraid to buy a guitar without trying it too, but this cause is very convincing. 

Hate to be pushy, but do you have some more shots of it, and maybe some decent quality clips?

thanks!


----------



## dan_

Whoever bumped this post - thanks!!! I missed it the first time. I'm seriously tempted to sell some gear to finance one of these...


----------



## sivs

dan_ said:


> Whoever bumped this post - thanks!!! I missed it the first time. I'm seriously tempted to sell some gear to finance one of these...


You should. I didn't sell any, but am tempted now because I'm just not using it enough anymore...


----------



## sivs

OK, I haven't had time to do a good review thread for this, but to tide you over you can check out my short write up I did on my blog which has some pictures along with it as well - here.


----------



## bcmatt

Hey!
I just saw this thread. This is really great and inspiring.

Makes me wish I myself had a decent skill to pass on to help a community. 

One thing that impresses me is that these are high-quality instruments (real solid woods in the bodies that are unique to that area of their continent). I imagine the tones could be unlike any ever heard before in acoustic guitars because of some different woods.

Anyways, I was trying to say that it is cool that these are not some cheap knock-off attempt type guitars that are are just trying to make a quick buck using the lowest common denominator, but these tradesmen are developing their craft with a sense of pride and quality that they could possibly be making some of the finest instruments in the world. These instruments could eventually (if the locals choose) become the cause of international respect and admiration for this town as a community that provides something great for the rest of the world.

Sort of makes me wish two things;
that I had some sort of talent good enough to pass on to help a community somewhere.

and wish that I was good friends with Jack Long. Then I would suggest to him that this is something he would like to get on board with and have Yorkville help distribute. He seems like a guy with a lot of integrity (caring a lot more about people and their needs than about just making a buck). I wouldn't be surprised if he was willing to help if he knew about this.


----------



## the-patient

I'm gonna bump this one more time!

Has anyone recorded any audio clips/taken videos?

I'm saving my pennies for one!


----------



## sivs

I did some tracking with mine last week... let me see if I can get some clips of just the guitar for you. Have you checked the website? Jay's got some clips of other guitar up there I believe...


----------



## the-patient

I did check the website, but unless I'm misunderstand they seem to be clips of the actual Duncan OM's, not the Duncan Africa Selah.

Is that wrong?


----------



## sivs

You may be right about that...

I played at a coffee hosue with Jay last weekend while I was out in the area and got to play a bunch of the Duncan Africa's - they all sounded great. I've got a friend who's now moved back to London who has a DA dread who might let you give it a try.


----------



## the-patient

I'd love that. I'd really like to support the cause, but I mean... I'm a student with little to no income, so I need to have a guitar that I'm 100% sure I'll love.

They really are beautiful instruments, and the cause is amazing - but I just can't afford to risk over a thousand dollars.


----------



## Sparrow Guitars

Jay is the real deal, and so are these guitars. If you are thinking about picking one of these up - do it! You will have an excellent instrument that you can feel good about every time you play it. Jay totally knows what he`s doing building guitars, and has done a great job with this line. I`ve been to his shop here, and played a bunch of them and they are amazing feeling and sounding instruments. I can`t say it strongly enough, if you`re looking for an acoustic, you will be happy with one of these, and you will feel good about where your money is going.

Billy


----------



## sivs

Thanks Billy... I've played lots of high end acoustics and own three. My duncan africa is the one I reach for the most, hands down.


----------



## mrmatt1972

I'm just reviving this thread because I'm looking for a price list for Duncan Africa. Can anyone help?


----------



## GuitarsCanada

mrmatt1972 said:


> I'm just reviving this thread because I'm looking for a price list for Duncan Africa. Can anyone help?


I was in contact with Mr Duncan not long ago. I will send him an email and ask.


----------



## Ship of fools

Hey Billy didn't one of your guys go to work with Jay, and yep they are a great bunch of folks and I was really glad to meet them at the Vancouver guitar show.Ship


----------



## sivs

Let me know if you're still looking for a price list - I've got an up to date on in an email from Jay that I can PM you.


----------



## mrmatt1972

sivs said:


> Let me know if you're still looking for a price list - I've got an up to date on in an email from Jay that I can PM you.


Please send it my way,

matt


----------



## GuitarsCanada

sivs said:


> Let me know if you're still looking for a price list - I've got an up to date on in an email from Jay that I can PM you.


OK, he got back to me as well with a pdf file price list, I assume its the same one. If anyone wants it just PM either of us


----------

